# Weight of 1 yr. old



## Oaklys Dad

6 cups a day does sound like a lot of food to me. 85 lbs on the high side for one year old too. But the only real way to judge is by looking at the dog and seeing if you can feel the ribs easily without seeing them.


----------



## TheHooch

If you are feeding a quality food 6 cups would be a bit much. Maybe a picture would help though I am sure you would know whether your dog is overweight. 85 sounds about right for alot of male goldens these days but I wouldn;t necessarily want one weighing that at one as he still has some filling our or broadening to do.


----------



## indysmum

6 cups of food sounds like a lot, what food are you feeding??


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

It depends on the height. Do you have a current picture?


----------



## Bailey & Bentley

*My boys get 4 cups a day. They are fed in the morning and again at night.

My 1 1/2 year old is 78 pounds, and my 10 month old is 74 pounds.
*


----------



## lovealways_jami

I will get current pic tomorrow, I am at work right now. Hes really tall and broad... Im feeding him Purina Puppy Chow... That was recommended by my vet until 1-1/2


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Griff is 1 - he's about 60 lbs. and eats approximately 3 cups of food a day - it varies - sometimes 2 - sometimes 4 - I feed him when his bowl is empty. He grew so fast in the beginning (I thought he was going to be HUGE) but pretty much stopped at 8 months. He's slim so I would imagine he'll get up to 65 lbs within the next 6 months or so.

85 lbs. is a big golden. So long as he's not fat - you're good to go.


----------



## lovealways_jami

He isnt fat... I do check his weight frequently as Ive heard that GR's have a tendency to become overweight. I feed him 3 times a day and his bowl is always empty so ... I guess Im doing it right? When he had his last shots done, he was 65 LBS at 6 months... so there was about a 20 LB weight gain from about 5 months. And he is still growing steadily.


----------



## HovawartMom

They do eat more on Purina,than what they really need!.
I feed my hovawart who is 93pds,3 cups of innova Evo or 4 cup of any other food but he's not a big eater!.That amount is enough to maintain his weight!.


----------



## BeauShel

Since he is at 1 yr I think that I would swich him off of the puppy chow. And go with a good quality food. they seem to eat more of the Purina,Pedigree and name brands like that because there are alot of fillers that dont really give them the nutrition they need. The 6 cups of food sounds like alot. Purina one large breed is better than the plain Purina. 
Like someone said here you should be able to feel their ribs and they should have like a waist. If they are a straight sausage then they are probably overweight. 
Like Hooch said a picture will speak a thousand words.


----------



## Augie's Mom

Augie just turned a year on Nov 1. He weighs 65#s and gets daily 2 cups Innova EVO and 8oz of Nature Variety Raw split into two meals.


----------



## MissNikkisMom

Feeding a high quality food is important (not foods you find at the grocery store or Walmart). I would also suggest switching him to an adult high quality food. My golden girl, who is of course quite a bit smaller gets 1 cup a.m. and p.m. of Nature's Variety. 

Julie


----------



## gold'nchocolate

Jack is a big boy and he was eating 6 c. a day from about 7 mo up to around 1 yr when I began to notice that he had filled out *too* much by 1-1/2 yrs. He just turned 2 yrs and he's down to 1-1/4 c. Canidae ALS twice a day. He is still somewhat chunky so I may have to change to a lite variety.


----------



## fostermom

Danny turned 1 on October 25th. He weighs about 75-78 lbs and is the perfect weight. I feed him 1 1/2 cups morning and night of California Natural.


----------



## lovealways_jami

I was checking D out last night and he doesnt look overweight.. I am switching foods starting today (even though Im driving an hour there and an hour back to do it  ) I feel like its pretty important... He is still eating like he is starving though... must just be the food.


----------



## kalkid

I think most of them eat like they are starving. Daisy get a cup and a half of Evo twice a day and you'd need a stopwatch to time her eating it. I think I hear about 1 in every 10 kibbles being actually crunched up and chewed, LOL. I agree on switching foods. Can't believe you have to drive an hour though. There should be local feed stores that carry better brands. You said you were from Terre Haute I believe. I went on the Canidae website for local retailers and there are 3 in your area. Canidae All Life Stages is an excellent food and a pretty good value as well. Hope it helps.

*Canidae retailers nearest Terre Haute, Indiana*

MilesName & Phone Address 0 *Mogan Feed*
812-232-9613
700 W.Johnson
Terre Haute, IN 47802 
map and directions 0 *Furnas Pet Care*
812-466-7978
1319 Fruitridge Ave
Terre Haute, IN 47804 
map and directions 19 NW *K9 Cuisine*
866 919-2415
219 W. Court Street
Paris, IL 61944 
map and directions


----------



## lovealways_jami

I live in the country part of an outskirts country town...Walmart is even 30-45 min


----------



## kalkid

Do you know how far you are from the stores I listed above? Hopefully one of them is closer than an hour. Or go to the Canidae website and put your zip in and you'll get the closest store.


----------



## lovealways_jami

Terre Haute was my plan anyway... its an hour... thanks for all of your help though!!!


----------



## McSwede

Heres a couple of Bailey at exactly 1 year old. He weighed about 85lbs back then. All muscle. Strong as a bull. He carried that stick for over a mile on one of our walks. Then got home and promptly tore it to pieces. He's a big boy too, 27 " tall.

Don't worry.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

McSwede said:


> Heres a couple of Bailey at exactly 1 year old. He weighed about 85lbs back then. All muscle. Strong as a bull. He carried that stick for over a mile on one of our walks. Then got home and promptly tore it to pieces. He's a big boy too, 27 " tall.
> 
> Don't worry.


Bailey is not fat. LOL that is on big bahonkin' boy. But a strong strapping lad. There really is no weight chart for goldens you just have to look and feel


----------

